# Unterstützung meiner Studienarbeit



## Unregistriert2 (25 April 2006)

Wer hilft wir bei meiner Studienarbeit? Aufgabenstellung, sowie
das Konzept stehen. Das einzige was noch fehlt, bzw. muss noch optimiert werden, ist die Programmierung in Step7 [AWL, FUP, etc.]

Ich schätze den Aufwand auf eine Woche mit Betreung durch einen
Erfahrenen SPS`ler.

Damit ich nicht falsch verstanden werden, ich bin nicht faul und nicht 
unerfahren im Bereich der Automatisierung mit Simatic Tools.

Wäre toll, wenn ich den Einen oder Anderen hiermit anspreche, da es sicherlich
für beide Seiten interessant werden kann.

Bis dann


----------



## ralfm (25 April 2006)

Also nen Schaltplan könnt ich anbieten.


----------



## Jelly (25 April 2006)

Schreib halt mal rein, um was es geht...
Es findet sich sicherlich jemand, der dir die eine oder andere Unterstützung bieten kann...


----------



## Unregistriert2 (27 April 2006)

Danke Ralf, den kann ich sicherlich gebrauchen!


----------



## Unregistriert" (27 April 2006)

Hallo Jelly, 
ich denke mal nicht, das Du der Richtige Ansprechpartner bist!

Sorry!!!


----------



## knallkopp (9 Mai 2006)

um was geht es denn da genau ?


----------

